# Speichadresse sperren



## FlyingHuman (28. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab grad einen Speichertest (RAM) bei meinem Notebook gemacht und musst leider feststellen, das da einzelne Adressen kaputt sind.

--> Meine Frage ist nun: kann man unter Windows die Speicheradresse sperren, sodass andere Programme nicht auf diese Adresse zugreifen können, oder ist es möglich ein C++ programm zu schreiben, was die Adresse sperrt ohne das Windows dem Programm einfach einen anderen Platz zuweißt, wenn der Speicher gebraucht wird?


ich bin für jede Antwort Dankbar!


----------



## octo124 (28. August 2005)

Eine Variante maxmem, kommt auf den betroffenen Bereich an:
http://www.box24.ch/public/tipps/software/microsoft/windows/NT/nt000006.wct
Ansonsten Neukauf.


----------



## FlyingHuman (28. August 2005)

leider geht das nicht, da der Fehler bei ca 24mb liegt...

es gibt doch was für linux( BADMEM   ), warum dann nicht auch für Windows?

Soll ich jetzt im ernst unter Linux den Speicher sperren und dann Windows emulieren?

Da kauf ich mir lieber nen neuen Riegel.   

Gibts da wirklich nix für windows?


----------

